# Schutzhund Training...cost?



## DolphinGirl

OK..I jus thad my 1st obiedience class last night...but I was talking to the trainer who also does Shutzhund with her dogs. I am interested...but am curious.....Before I call the guy and set an appt....what is the sticker shock, on avg?


----------



## Konotashi

When I was looking around, the one I found and was going to do was $200 per year. I'm not sure if there are any other fees incurred into that, but they made it sound like that covered everything. (Except for competitions, of course).


----------



## Castlemaid

Annual dues vary widely from club to club - from as low as 100$ a year, to several thousand. Usually, as a new member, you have to pay an additional initial joining fee, but again, that will depend on the club. Some clubs you also pay the helper per training sessions, other clubs provide a helper for no additional costs. 

Usually the biggest expense is travel, gas, seminars, etc. 

So the best way to find out is to call your club and ask!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

It depends on the club. Most clubs have annual membership fees anywhere from $100 to $300 a year. Some clubs have paid helpers (you have to pay them per session, anywhere from $20 to $60) and other clubs where you don't have to pay the helper. On top of all of this, you have to add all the gear stuff. Plus trial fees.


----------



## lhczth

Club dues can run anywhere from $100 - $1000 per year. In our area it seems like the clubs with the paid helpers charge less for the dues. If you must pay a helper it can be anywhere from $25/session per dog and up to $150/month per dog. Then, of course, are equipment costs, gas, trial fees. Not cheap, but I spend far less money in the dogs than I did when I showed horses.


----------



## szariksdad

I think not only is there the club fee but also for DVG there is a membership due to be a memebr so you can compete. Along with trial entry fees and the equipment costs. Along with the occasional sweet to bring on training day to share with others.


----------



## Liesje

HUGE range. A few weeks ago, I trained with a club that trains twice a week (with multiple helpers available both days) and is $300/yr. Right now with my group I don't have dues but I pay for helperwork and a lot of help tracking $25 (both my dogs). That can be $100/mo but averages less b/c of vacations, holidays, days off for trialing, etc. I also pay a little bit more in the winter b/c we are using someone's building (someone not in SchH, not in our club) so we chip in to pay for the heat, use of the bathroom, and the floor being messy. There are other clubs in the area that are more in the middle and there is one that's way way more.

My biggest expense is always gas and maintenance of my vehicle, but I carpool and my friend generously helps with gas and a bit more b/c of my oil changes, cleaning out the vehicle, etc.


----------



## onyx'girl

When I first got into the new GSD club a few years ago, I thought it would be cheaper than going to my local AKC obedience club...it wasn't. 
The cost of helperwork to me is worth at least $25 a session, if the helper breaks there is not much you can do during a protection session. And a good helper is priceless.
I am a member of a club that pays $200 a year(no "registration fee") and you tip the helper...helper never really stated what is appropriate for tipping. I didn't like that, because I didn't want to offend, but didn't want to set a precident that I couldn't afford. And if I wasn't paying much, would I get the same treatment as one that paid more? 
I am no longer training with the club, I go where Lies trains and am very happy with the group and helper. I just wish I could train more often with them!


----------



## W.Oliver

I feel like SpongeBob....the people I train with have their dogs bite me, then I pay them. They told me this is how its done everywhere!


----------



## onyx'girl

Wayne, we are all just kidding, of course the helper is supposed to pay...and pay and pay!
you're in good company :wub:


----------



## BlackGSD

A friend of mine paye between $400 and $500 a year. They train twice a week on their own HUGE {leased} field. They don't pay the helpers but their dues does go to help pay for not only the lease on the field but also to have the field mowed.


----------



## FG167

onyx'girl said:


> I go where Lies trains and am very happy with the group and helper. I just wish I could train more often with them!


Me too!!!


----------

